# Fennec Foxes



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello, I've been fascinated by these for a few years now and am considering keeping them in a few years time. However, whilst I've been researching them online, I've yet to find any decent websites based in the UK (either because there aren't any or I'm rubbish at researching haha).

I know there are some very knowledgeable and experienced keepers on here, and so I would like to know if anybody on here could provide me with any first hand information on their upkeep, or alternatively knows of any websites where I can have a good read. Also, if anybody knows the average price of a Fennec fox kit in this country I'd be very grateful so if I do decide to go ahead then I can start saving. Thanks guys :notworthy:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

don't know if this is of any help
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-care/29343-fennic-fox-aweome.html


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I saw that earlier, funny enough it's finding that article that made me think "oh yeah, the exotic mammal section of RFUK" lol. I also found some info stating that they're listed on Appendix II of CITES but can't decipher what that actually means  *feeling rather dim right now*. 

There don't appear to be any breeders in the UK from what I can see at the moment, but I really hope thats not true


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i no nothing of their captive care apart from the fact if you are thinking of keeping them as house pets im guess they will STINK lol as most species of foxes do:lol2: but because they are a desert species i may be wrong : victory:
stu


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

they don't smell like other foxes, maybe some ouder but not anything to compare with other foxes. They are very hyper, loads of energy so need a lot of stimulation so you'd need to plan carefully the set up. If you want them as a house animal - recommended if you only plan on one as they need a lot of attention, its best to give them their own room. Which you would have to spend a lot of money on kitting out with enrichment - lots of cat towers seems to work best - certainly different level and tunnels, etc. 

Clean up would take a bit as well as its best to give them a digging area as its one of their main behaviours so a lot of stress and destroyed carpets if they can't carry it out. I'm not sure if there are any in the uk at the moment, attempts have been made to import them certainly, but i'm not sure of the success rate. You could always import them, then theres a 6 month quaranteene it would make a hefty prices tag.

You'd certainly be talking a fair few thousand, maybe about ten thousand might cover the cost and importing, quarateene etc. But don't quote me on that, set up of their room is going to cost a lot and you'd have to make sure you know what diet to use on them.

I'm pretty sure their dwa as well, though you'd do best to check that on defra as i haven't checked.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

From what I can tell on this http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf Foxes are excepted, but then I may have read it wrong Im a bit tired haha.

If I do decide to keep a fennec further along the line, it won't be until I'm in a bigger house with ample room for them and am confident enough to make sure I can give them everything they need, it's something Im going to do right the first time 

From what I can tell so far it does appear as though I would have to import one, but even though quarantine costs etc will be through the roof, I would hapilly pay them (hence why Im looking into it for the future-Ill save and save to get things right). Who knows, maybe by the time I save up enough there'll be a breeder in the UK and all the quarantine money can go on them  

Thank you so much for your advice I really appreciate it :notworthy:


----------

